# Forget one and done for the Mavericks; they're done



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Nothing died Sunday in Portland, despite contrary reports. Nothing that was really ever real anyway.
> 
> What we witnessed with LaMarcus Aldridge and his Trail Blazers slapping an already wobbly Dallas Mavericks bunch around was just further indicators of a team limping through yet another April for another date with yet another premature postseason ejection.
> 
> ...


http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/04/04/2974296/forget-one-and-done-for-the-mavericks.html


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

This is a bit of a knee-jerk reaction. This roster is still better suited than any of the ones they've had previously. Kidd is just gassed right now, needs to be rested. The Mavericks are deepest at PG, so getting him rest shouldn't be a problem if Carlisle decides to do the smart thing. Going scoreless while taking his share of shots over 35+ minutes a game isn't a recipe for success.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

kbdullah said:


> This is a bit of a knee-jerk reaction. This roster is still better suited than any of the ones they've had previously. Kidd is just gassed right now, needs to be rested. The Mavericks are deepest at PG, so getting him rest shouldn't be a problem if Carlisle decides to do the smart thing. Going scoreless while taking his share of shots over 35+ minutes a game isn't a recipe for success.


Honestly, I don't like the roster that much either. It has great depth which is a clear advantage during the regular season, but the overall talent isn't sufficient to compete with the Lakers. After all the disappointments in recent years, it's hard to be optimistic.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This one needs a bump...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> This one needs a bump...


My opinion hasn't really changed, Portland just isn't that good. I don't see the Mavs beating the Lakers despite their struggles or OKC.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pretty much. Regular season and post season are two different animals, the best management builds the best team for both, or at least a postseason leaning team. We just don't have a team that past Dirk can cause a mismatch or do anything that would seriously give another team trouble. The playoffs are all about matchups.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This one needs a bump... for croco and Dre.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> This one needs a bump... for croco and Dre.


I agree.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll gladly admit I was wrong


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)




----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Nice


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

**** you :2ti:


----------

